# iui after ivf...?



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,
it's the first time I have been into this thread.
A bit of info :-
I have had 3 ivf's. 2 bfn's and 1 bfp which was short lived. Since having 3 ivf's I have become pregnant naturally twice but had miscarriages.
My question is, has anyone had iui after having ivf..? I am thinking now I have been pregnant naturally perhaps iui might help speed things up a little. I am currently under going investigations for immune problems and thought if I had level 2 investigations done and something was found, whether iui may be beneficial alongside any tx tha might be necesary.
Any thoughts Ladies.?
Also I have no idea what is involved with iui..? What are the protocols and can you have iui perhaps with chlomid..?
Thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Also does anyone know if I would be entitiled to iui on nhs if I have already had ivf on nhs but with a different pct ?


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry, I don't have any answers to your questions but I just want to say how amazed I am at your resilience in TTC .... we've been trying now for 2 years with never getting a positive test and to me it just seems forever, but compared to you and lots of the other ladies on here its nothing . I can't imagine going through failed cycles of ivf, natural pregnancies that go onto miscarry and still be looking for the next way to hopefully have a family.  Your strength of character is amazing, and god forbid if my journey is as difficult as yours I hope I can have the courage like you to carry on.

They say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and after reading some of the stories on here women like you are the strongest I've ever come across.

Maybe I'm just having a sentimental moment, but just wanted to pass it on

E xxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi WeCanDoIT.

That's very kind of you to say but I honestly don't feel anywhere like what you described. I am very deflated and I am considering adoption but my DH isn't ready yet so I have to be doing something to keep me sane so exploring other avenues is the only option. 
I have realised over the years that having our biological baby would be great,being pregnant,carrying to term and labour would all be ideal but for me I have come to realise that it's the Love I have to give that is more important for me to fulfill.
I know how you must feel after 2years (after all I ahve been there) unfortunately infertility changes us, We become more bitter,more jealous and much more emotional. I sincerly hope you get your dream soon and you are not waiting as long as myself and others on here.
Wish you luck for your upcoming treatment.
xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm guessing I am probably on my own with this one. I didn't think it would be common that someone would go from having ivf to iui.
I was never offered iui so I was wondering if I would be entitled to it on the nhs, will have to ask my (most unhelpful) consultant when I go at the end of November.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey shining star
I had DIUI after 5 failed ICSI  cos money wise  and we thought we give DS ago and I got my BFP but MC at 7 week  and now I am in my hotel room having scan tomorrow morning to see how many eggs and hopefully DIUI on Tuesday before I fly home on Wednesday at brno.
I was on clomid 100mg from CD 3 to CD7 cos my cycles is 29 day  I should get my smiley tomorrow morning then DIUI on my 2nd peak .
Yes it can happen  but as for NHS after your IVF I really don't know but give it ago otherwise come to reprofit clinic as it only €130 per IUI with your DH.
I am still going though processing of fostering too rather then adoption but I will have adoption after I get my BFP
Becky7 xx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi shining star
Like you we were never offered iui due to needing icsi but I have often wondered about iui as a more natural option as I believe the drugs damaged my eggs. I think if you have had natural bfp - then you should go for it....x


----------



## tonks (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello Shining Star,

I had 2 x nhs iui after my one free nhs ivf. I did request it and as they thought there was a possible chance of success, agreed to it. 
As you have been pregnant naturally before, then maybe it is worth a try?  
The protocol was about 26 days long in total (+2ww). Short time on pill, then stimms, then hcg. Although you would probably be on a smaller dose of stims compared to ivf as they usually aim for fewer follicles with iui.

Good luck
Tonks x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, That has given me some hope. I am deffinately going to ask my unhelpful consultant about this. I believe it may help to speed things along a little if we tried iui.
Good luck to you all.
xx


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello Shining Star

I hope you get your bfp soon and he/she sticks, you have been through a lot.   I have had 2 failed ivfs...am now going to ask to go onto iui (natural hopefully). This is mainly because I don't feel the ivf is helping! I had mild ivf and then went to natural modified, where I actually got better eggs! I have also had a son naturally so believe iui may work better though may take longer, so I understand what you are saying. And of course, ivf is extremely expensive!!!! lol


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello mjmj, I am sorry for your recent news 
The main reason for me thinking about iui is just to perhaps speed natural conception up a little as we went 12mths inbetween one pregnancy to another but lost them both. Plus I hated the ivf so if there is a more natural way for example with chlomid then i would prefer that, I hate injecting and got myself so upset and wound up with it last time, I was just so stressed which I believe didn't help.
I think I would pay for level 2 immunes testing first though to see if there is a reason for the miscarriages even if iui on nhs was an option.


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello shining star,


I'm thinking of the same thing...... Just had failed ivf (well another chemical) and lovely doctor who works alongside my Dubai clinic (I ' m in qatar) just emailed me today to see if I fancy Iui with immunes ahead of next ivf in jan... So am thinking about as I too get pregnant, just not that quickly!!!!

I know nothing about so am going to do some research.

What have you decided?

Xxxx

Xxxxxx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi mjmj
Do you mind me asking the difference between natural modified and mild ivf? When you say you got better eggs, do you mean quality, quantity or fertilisation rate? Kate


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Shining Star my   to you for everything youv'e gone through...I know exactly what you mean about ivf I was extremely stressed about the injections,which didn't help me either, but the effects mae it more stressful...even after the mild I had a month of continuous headaches and grew a skin tag on a mole which had to be removed (this has never happened to me before) This was amongst other side effects! Then with the natural modified I grew another large skin tag in the nether regions (TMI sorry!) All this makes me scared to ever try it again...

Katehe Mild ivf as far as I know is like normal ivf only you have alot less injections over a shorter period of time (too much for me though!!) It works along side your natural cycle...with that I think I got around 5 eggs, 3 made it to embryonic stage and 2 were good enough to put in (one grade 2 and one grade 3) Natural modified is very similar except you have a few days less drugs. I didn't feel quite as ill or in as much pain during this treatment. That time around they got 4 eggs I think, two made it to embryonic stage (two grade 2s) so the end result was two better quality eggs. The clinic I go to is pro quality not quantity


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Shining star,
what did you decide?
I've decided to 3 IUIs now, instead of IVF and more tests!!
xxxx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I havn't made a decision cos my consultant can't advise me, she doesn't know much about anything it seems. I am currently waiting to see if I can be referred.
What investigations are you having pinkbt?

mjmj, can you give me any more info on natural modified, do all clinincs do this if you request it?

I hated the injections. I might consider iui with chlomid but not sure if anyone would recomend this. Got lots of questions and no-one can answer them, so frustrating!


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi shining star

Im not sure there are many clinics at all that do mild/natural modified/natural ivf in the UK...i go to create in london, but i struggled to find a clinic which did it when i was at the searching stage...i think zita west and a couple of others do it...


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there

I have done quite a few IVFs - 7 actually.  I never ever got pg with these... and before that we did 7 cycles of clomid - no bfps at all during this tx cycles... but I did get pg twice naturally... once before tx ever started and once after my 2nd failed ivf... but they didn't last.
Now I am at a stage where I feel that I cannot face another IVF cycle... there is just so much involved and it is so invasive... and having pcos.. I am starting to feel that maybe the large doses of stimulations drugs maybe affecting the quality of my eggs.
So, even though it has been 10 years since we started to ttc... I have decided one last try at my battered old body.  So having just had a lap and hysto to sort AF and mild endo problems out.. I am going to have a couple of IUI cycles...
You just never know... IUI maybe the right thing to do, its less medicated, not as invasive and its a step up from ttc naturally and takes the pressure off of you as a couple... 
Sometimes - for some ladies, less is more... Looking back, I wish I had done more IUIs then... 
I do know I have immune issues... but I know my limits.  I know what I am willing to do now and know what I won't ever do again (cause I have done it ALL!!!)... 
So - if you ask me, IUI after IVF is definitely worth a try! x  Good luck x


----------

